# SWTOR sur mon iMac



## Wazy (9 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

N'ayant pas joué à la bêta j'aimerai savoir avec quel niveau de graphisme je peux espérer jouer avec ma configuration:

Boot Camp Windows 7 64bit
iMac 21'5" 2011
8GO RAM
I5
AMD Radeon HD 6750M 
 avec 512 Mo 			  

Merci


----------



## Bruno66 (9 Décembre 2011)

A mon avis a fond  toutes


----------



## Wazy (11 Décembre 2011)

Merci, d'autres témoignages ?


----------



## Wazy (15 Décembre 2011)

Le jeu est dorénavant en pré-release, un Mac User aurait un ressentit sur les perfs avec cette version finale ?


----------



## FendyJag (19 Décembre 2011)

Salut,
J'ai joué à 2 bétas week end ainsi qu'en pre-release depuis quelques jours (entre 2 surchauffes de Freebox v6, mais ça c'est un autre sujet).

Rassure-toi, le jeu tourne.
J'ai tout de même baissé les details au minimum ainsi que la résolution car je trouvais que parfoit ça ramait un peu (surtout en intérieur) mais en y repensant je n'ai pas vu de différence flagrante (vais tout remettre à fond ce soir pour comparer, si la Freebox le veut bien, vais lui coller un ventilo au popotin, trappe ouverte)

Ce qui m'a le plus etonné c'est qu'en changeant de résolution, je n'ai pas remarqué de changement au niveau de l'interface ou des graphismes en général, vais essayer en 800*600 pour le fun mais j'ai l'impression que le changement de résolution est buggé 

Mon équipement : Imac 21.5", core i7, AMD Radeon HD 6770M, 12 Go de RAM (25 euros la barettes de 4 Go, pourquoi se priver ?) et windows 7 64bits (pas de client osx pour le moment)

Je reviendrai poster quand j'aurai testé dans les grandes largeurs les options graphiques mais globalement je le trouve moins fluide que WoW (pour comparer avec le maitre étalon). Ca ne saccade pas mais on sent un peu de lourdeur voire quelques ralentissements surtout en intérieur.
Ensuite il faut rendre hommage aux gars de Blizzard qui ont toujours mis un point d'honneur à optimiser leur produits.

edit : après une recherche sur le net, il semblerait que les réglages graphiques soient bel et bien buggés, il faut utiliser les preset (high, low, medium) sans chercher à customiser. D'abord passer sur high, appliquer, puis passer sur low (ou medium). Il me tarde de tester.


----------



## FendyJag (19 Décembre 2011)

Bon je confirme, les réglages customisés sont bien buggés 

Résolution max et pré-réglage au minimum : 60 FPS en moyenne.
C'est donc très fluide.

En attendant que soit réglé ce bug de réglage le jeu est parfaitement jouable sur l'imac dernière génération. Ma CG est légèrement mieux que la tienne mais pas de quoi fouetter un Jedi.


----------



## babacoool (19 Décembre 2011)

Tiens, je voudrais savoir si ça fonctionne aussi avec le mien?...

J'ai un vieux Macbook qui a ... 6 ans maintenant. 

Avec une Intel GMA 950... Vous pensez que ça passe? Les graphismes m'importent peu. Je peux mettre au minimum que ça ne me dérangerait pas le moins du monde.
C'est juste pour jouer avec les copains et leur tours super bourrines... 

Hein? Dites?


----------



## silvio (22 Décembre 2011)

Là ça risque d'être un peu juste ...
J'ai un iMac 24" Core 2 Duo 2,93Ghz, avec 4 Gigots de RAM et une ATI 4850 avec 512 de VRAM
J'ai aussi remarqué des saccades voire une certaine lourdeur en intérieur (comme-ci mon perso courrait avec 2 plaques de fonte sous les pieds  )
Je vais revoir cette histoire de customisation des graphismes parce que j'ai du y toucher
Vous avez réussi à utiliser le mode fenêtré ?

Sinon j'ai deux autres questions : vous utilisez les pilotes bootcamp ?
Perso j'ai pas compris : j'arrive pas à les télécharger quand j'utilise l'installateur Boot Camp (message d'erreur) et ça ne veut pas non plus fonctionner quand j'utilise le DvD d'origine de mon iMac (Leopard) ou le DvD de SL (un message d'erreur x64 : je sais pas si ça à un rapport avec Seven 64 bits)

L'autre question : vous utilisez les drivers catalyst sous windows ou bien boot camp ?

Merci


----------



## tonrain (22 Décembre 2011)

Ton iMac doit être enregistré par Apple comme ordinateur n'étant pas compatible avec Windows x64. J'avais créé un topic à une époque pour expliquer comment installer les pilotes BootCamp x64 sur une machine répertoriée par Apple comme incompatible.

*Recherche en cours*
*Connexion au profil*
*.............................*
*Tableau de bord ouvert*
*Topic retrouvé, communication du lien en cours*
*return: http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/tutoriel-bootcamp-x64-507992.html *
*Commande-C - Commande-V pour copier-coller*
*Merci de votre patience, au revoir !*

Personnellement, j'utilise les drivers Bootcamp au vu de la bête que j'utilise...


----------



## Wazy (25 Décembre 2011)

Bonne nouvelle le jeu tourne avec tous les réglages en élevés sur ma bécane, j'ai juste du bidouiller l'AntiAliasing de ma ATI manuellement pour une meilleur rendu.


----------



## HM01 (26 Décembre 2011)

bonjour a tous,

comme je viens de le dire sur un autre fil de discussion SWTOR ne tourne pas vraiment avec winXP et parallels desktop sur mon MbP 2010 (resol mini et saccades a gogo = pas jouable)

je suis heureux de constater que cela semble bien se passer avec win7 et BootCamp ... c'est cool


----------



## xMiL (28 Décembre 2011)

Salut à tous,

Je suis nouveau sur le forum et je me suis procuré Swtor. 

Puis j'aimerais savoir si le jeu tourne en hight et le choix de quelle iMac prendre pour les connaisseurs.
*21,5 pouces : 2,5 GHz*



                 Intel Core i5 quadricur à 2,5 GHz
                 Résolution 1 920 x 1 080
                 4 Go de mémoire (2 x 2 Go)
                 Disque dur de 500 Go1
                 AMD Radeon HD 6750M 
 avec 512 Mo
*21,5 pouces : 2,7 GHz*



                 Intel Core i5 quadricur à 2,7 GHz
                 Résolution 1 920 x 1 080
                 4 Go de mémoire (2 x 2 Go)
                 Disque dur de 1 To1
                 AMD Radeon HD 6770M 
 avec 512 Mo
L'achat de mon iMac consiste en principe juste à faire tourner swtor en hight après je suis pas un gamer Mac ou PC, je joue principalement sur PS3. Mon futur iMac servira pour un seul jeu Swtor après je surf, travailler (internet, microsoft office), etc...

Dernière petite question bootcamp (Seven) est intégré à l'achat d'un iMac ?

Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## xMiL (29 Décembre 2011)

Petit up car j'ai vraiment besoin de votre aide merci d'avance.


----------



## ice crime (29 Décembre 2011)

@xMiL : d'après ce qui se dit sur ce topic ca dois bien marcher quelle que soit la config que tu choisis. Apres le choix déterminera le temps que ta config tournera aussi bien. A toi de voir suivant tes moyens ... Sinon pour l'install de win7 avec bootcamp, bootcamp fais partie de macOs X (version4.1 sous lion) mais pour win7, il faut te le procuré par toi même. M'enfin manquerais plus que ca que Apple fournisse win7, namého! ;p 

Perso moi j'ai un gros soucis sur mon Imac 27" (i7,Ram 4Go et AMD 6970-1Go).
Je viens de finir d'installer le jeu, fais l'activation et l'abonnement.
Et quand je le lance, je me connecte et la : écran noir !!
Je sais par le son que le jeu est lancé, mais je n'ai que le curseur du jeu sur un "fucking black screen".

Alors il faut noter que j'ai installer le "AMD_Catalyst_11.8_Preview_driver_July_12" suite a un post et un conseil sur ce forum. J'avais un probleme de gestion de ma carte graphique, et ca l'a bien arrangé.
post en question :probleme-driver-carte-graphique-6970m-sous-boot-camp-950672.html

Si quelqu'un a une idée (ou a déjà eut le souci ) ...


----------



## ice crime (30 Décembre 2011)

Bon, histoire qu'on ne me réponde pas pour rien et pour information, je post mon évolution.

J'ai fait la mise à jour du catalist en question : pas mieux ...
sur le site de swtor, ils citent ce problème décran noir et dise de prendre les derniers pilotes amd en laissant une url : j'ai donc mis ces "autres" pilotes et pas mieux ...

le truc c'est que à chaque fois j'ai installé des pilotes sans les désinstaller, alors j'ai tout désinstallé (sauf les pilotes bootcamp) et je me préparais à installé ces derniers pilotes suggérés par swtor.
je pensais retrouvé mon problème du départ (résolution max 1280x1024 :/ ) mais non, la désintall à du laisser ce qui me manquais sur les pilotes bootcamp.
et Swtor tourne maintenant parfaitement en résolution native de 2560x1440 

je verrai si cette taille restera fluide dans le temps mais en attendant : C'EST BEAUUU ...


----------



## gKatarn (31 Décembre 2011)

Oooops...



> Jeu sur Mac Jeu sur Mac. Si, il y a des jeux sur Mac OS X ! La preuve dans ce forum.
> Pour les jeux sous Windows (via Bootcamp, Crossover etc... ), voir le forum "Windows sur Mac".



On déménage


----------



## Ghostino (31 Décembre 2011)

Salut à tous

Je viens d'installer win 7 via bootcamp sur un macbook air (1,6ghz core 2 duo) mais lors du lancement de Swtor j'ai l'erreur suivante :


Erreur 7
Système incompatible

Comment faites vous pour le faire tourner ? Une solution ?
Je précise que j'ai installé swtor sur un dd externe faute de place sur ma partition ..

Merci


----------



## Ghostino (1 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour

Petit up pour la bonne année


----------



## ice crime (1 Janvier 2012)

Déja bonne année a tous les MACeux 

Ghostino, je suppose que ton DD externe est bien formaté NTFS ...
Peut-être que ce jeu n'aime pas être installé sur une autre partition que l'OS ?


----------



## Ghostino (1 Janvier 2012)

ice crime a dit:


> Déja bonne année a tous les MACeux
> 
> Ghostino, je suppose que ton DD externe est bien formaté NTFS ...
> Peut-être que ce jeu n'aime pas être installé sur une autre partition que l'OS ?



Même pas il est en FAT32 ca vient peut être de ça :mouais:
Sinon je vais tenter d'effacer la partition bootcamp et d'en refaire une plus grande pour y installer le jeu directement ...

Mais sinon qqun à un MBA sur lequel ca fonctionne ?


----------



## Vaudoux (1 Janvier 2012)

Perso je l'ai installé via bootcamp (windows 7) sur mon Macbook début 2010 (2,6Ghz, NVidia GeForce 9400m et 4 Go de Ram) et il est jouable en 800x600 avec les paramètres au minimum, c'est très moche mais au moins c'est fluide. D'autres échos ?


----------



## jolann37 (1 Janvier 2012)

Hello,

Personnellement, je le fait tourner sur un Macbook Pro de Septembre 2011 avec tout au minimum. ça saccade en intérieur mais sinon, ça marche plutôt bien^^

Je suis entrain de voir pour passer sur un imac et je me demandais si la configuration de base avec le 6750 suffirait à le faire tourner. Si quelqu'un le fait tourner avec cette configuration, je suis preneur de toutes informations.

Bon jeu à tous


----------



## Wazy (3 Janvier 2012)

Yep, j'ai l'imac d'entrée de gamme et le jeu tourne avec toutes les options aux max.


----------



## Praystation (3 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour !

J'ai moi même essayer SWTOR sur mon MacBook Pro 15" (i5 2.4GHz - 8Go RAM - GeForce GT 330M) sur Windows 7 64Bits via Bootcamp.

Malgré les préférences graphiques baissées au plus bas, un mode fenêtré et une résolution en 800x600, je rencontre des problèmes de surchauffe (~90° sur le GPU) qui m'inquiète grandement quant à la survie de mon matériel.

Après ça, je me suis rendu compte qu'il n'y avait que 256Mo de mémoire vidéo dédiée.

Si quelqu'un avait rencontré le même problème et/ou en connaîtrait la solution, je lui en serai grandement reconnaissant de faire part de son expérience. 

P.S : Tous mes drivers sont à jour, rien n&#8217;obstrue la ventilation dans la machine et mon ordinateur est sur une tablette ventilée donc pas de problème à ce niveau là.

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## xMiL (3 Janvier 2012)

Bonne année à tout les Maceux !

Voilà j'ai reçu mon iMac 21 : 2,7 Ghz. Je viens de faire toute les mises à jours maintenant je vais installer bootcamp pour pouvoir jouer à swtor. ^^

Bioware parle de l'arriver d'une version Mac de Swtor; 

Je suis très heureux de la qualité du produit, c'est vraiment à contre coeur que j'installe windows 7 sur mon iMac dès que la version Mac du jeu est dispo je vire tout ! ^^


----------



## panzershreik (3 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un Imac de 2008:
Mac OS 10.6.8
Intel Core 2 Duo 2,66 GHz
2go de mémoire
CG: ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro  256 mo

Est-ce que le jeu peut tourner en minimum sur un boot camp XP SP3 ?

Bien cordialement


----------



## xMiL (3 Janvier 2012)

Salut,  J'ai un problème, j'ai crée une partition bootcamp. Je lance après le cd Windows 7 sp1 j'essaye d'installer les drivers j'arrive pas bug bizarre puis après je supprime depuis le cf la partition de windows et ré quitte pour aller sous Mac os x. J'ai réussi a éjecter le cd et maintenant impossible de rentourner sous Mac os Message : no bootable devise -- insert boot disk and press any key. Comment je peux faire pour retourner sur ma partition Mac os help je suis un peu en panique. Désole pour le pave je suis sous iPhone ^^ merci davance de votre aide.


----------



## jolann37 (3 Janvier 2012)

Wazy a dit:


> Yep, j'ai l'imac d'entrée de gamme et le jeu tourne avec toutes les options aux max.



Merci Wazy pour ta réponse, ça me rassure ;-)


----------



## Gokudark (4 Janvier 2012)

Wazy a dit:


> Yep, j'ai l'imac d'entrée de gamme et le jeu tourne avec toutes les options aux max.


Salut, j'ai l'imac d'entrée de gamme aussi seulement je ne comprends pas pourquoi, avec les options au max ca lag pas mal ...  As tu mis à jour certains drivers de la carte graphique, ... ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Aniiss (4 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je suis nouveau ici, et je m'apprête à acheter le jeu vers 19h. 

Mais avant cela j'ai besoin d'avis d'expert comme vous. Je n'arrive pas à installer Bootcamp sur mon Mac (lorsque je lance Bootcamp il me demande soit de télécharger un truc sur le site d'Apple mais quand je le fais ca marche pas, Soit de créer une partition pour Bootcamp, malheureusement il veut pas le créer.)

Alors j'ai installer Windows 7 avec une machine Virtuelle (Vmware fusion 4.0) mais je sais pas si ca pourrait marcher ?

Voici ma config : 

Macbook
Mac OS X version 10.6.8
Processeur : 2GHZ Intel Core 2 Duo
Mémoire : 2Go 1067 MHZ DDR3
NVIDIA GeForce 9400M

Merci à vous


----------



## Vaudoux (4 Janvier 2012)

Aniiss a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je suis nouveau ici, et je m'apprête à acheter le jeu vers 19h.
> 
> ...



Normalement pour bootcamp, il te télécharge puis te fait graver le CD d'utilitaires bootcamp que tu dois insérer une fois windows installé, puis il te propose de partitionner ton disque dur en deux dans la proportion choisie, puis l'installation commence. Bref à part te dire ça je sais pas trop quoi te dire d'autre, je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes 

Pour ce qui est de ta config, j'ai la même que toi, et encore j'ai 4Go de Ram à la place de 2 Go.
Chez moi le jeu tourne de manière fluide en 800x600 avec tous les paramètres au minimum, sans trop faire chauffer la carte graphique (elle chauffe quand même beaucoup mais moins que quand j'essaie des résolutions supérieures). En tout cas j'ai essayé en 1280x800 mais c'est injouable, ça lag tout le temps et chauffe à mort. Pour les résolutions intermédiaires, chez moi ça va en extérieurs mais ça lag en intérieurs. Donc je reste en 800x600, même si c'est moche.

Bref moi au delà du mois gratuit je pense arrêter et attendre d'avoir une machine plus puissante (pourquoi pas un macbook pro 2012) pour m'y remettre, surtout qu'ils parlent éventuellement d'un portage sur mac.

En tout cas avec ta config, attends toi à pouvoir y jouer mais avec des graphismes vraiment pas chouettes... A moins que d'autres qui ont cette config aient une meilleure expérience de jeu que moi, sait-on jamais, je ne suis pas un pro 

Edit : là je parlais de bootcamp (ce que j'ai fait). Pour la machine virtuelle, je n'ai jamais testé, mais vu qu'avec bootcamp c'est déjà dur, je pense que la machine virtuelle ça va pas le faire. Enfin une fois de plus je laisse des spécialistes s'exprimer sur le sujet...


----------



## jolann37 (5 Janvier 2012)

Pour avoir fait le test, 

Le jeu ne tournait pas sur mon ordi avec un windows virtuel (Macbook Pro 13' 2,3Ghz - 9400m - 4go de RAM

En revanche il tourne sous bootcamp (windows 7) aucun problème de ce côté. Par contre en ce qui me concerne je reste en 1200. C'est vrai que ça lag un peu en intérieur mais sinon en extérieur ça flotte. 

Bonne installation à tous et surtout bon jeu

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h44 ----------




Gokudark a dit:


> Salut, j'ai l'imac d'entrée de gamme aussi seulement je ne comprends pas pourquoi, avec les options au max ca lag pas mal ...  As tu mis à jour certains drivers de la carte graphique, ... ?
> Merci d'avance !



Bonjour, 

As-tu pensé à mettre à jour ta carte graphique voir si ça marche mieux^^ Tu joue en wifi ou ton ordi est cablé en RJ45 ? Peut-être que le lag viendrait de ta connexion internent dans ce cas...?
Tiens moi au jus^^


----------



## silvio (5 Janvier 2012)

silvio a dit:


> Là ça risque d'être un peu juste ...
> J'ai un iMac 24" Core 2 Duo 2,93Ghz, avec 4 Gigots de RAM et une ATI 4850 avec 512 de VRAM
> 
> ..............
> ...



Bon j'ai résolu mes problèmes bootcamp sur mon iMac
Sur le DvD de SL, il ne faut pas lancer le setup.exe, mais aller dans le répertoire Bootcamp/Drivers/Apple et faire un clic droit sur le fichier bootcamp64.msi et lancer "Résoudre les pbs de compatibilité"
c'est expliqué là : http://www.tapahont.info/2010/11/boot-camp-x64-is-unsupported-on-this-computer-model-solutions/

Je n'ai plus de pb de lenteurs en intérieur, mais je n'ai pas regardé la définition par défaut

Quant aux drivers Catalyst pour ATI, je ne suis pas chaud chaud pour les installer, vu certains retours négatifs sur le web



Aniiss a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je suis nouveau ici, et je m'apprête à acheter le jeu vers 19h.
> 
> ...


Je crains que tu sois juste en CG avec une 9400M
En tout cas, ça ne fonctionnera pas avec vmware ou parallel

Sinon pour créer la partition Bootcamp, il ne te faut pas avoir déjà créé une autre partition sur ton DD
Est-ce le cas ?
Et ce qu'il te demande de télécharger comme indiqué par Jolann37, ce sont les pilotes Apple pour Windows
Tu peux faire sans (ça fait 2 mois que je me débrouillais), mais c'est mieux avec


----------



## DarkMoineau (5 Janvier 2012)

Ah pour Catalyst je sais pas, mais je n'ai pas a me plaindre des pilotes Nvidia. 

Quoiqu'il en soit, ils ne peuvent pas être moins performant que ceux fournis par Apple qui sont des drivers ATI ou Nvidia plus anciens.


----------



## silvio (5 Janvier 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oooops...
> 
> 
> 
> On déménage



Hé au fait ! l'trooper, tu es trop vieux pour jouer ?
on a mis le Cercle Infini côté Empire, juste pour toi !!



PS : j'en profite pour faire un peu de retape : on recrute mollement côté SwTOR : http://forum.cercle-infini.fr/index.php


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2012)

silvio a dit:


> Hé au fait ! l'trooper, tu es trop vieux pour jouer ?



Nan, mais j'ai pas vraiment bcp de temps  



silvio a dit:


> on a mis le Cercle Infini côté Empire, juste pour toi !!



C'est gentil çà


----------



## xMiL (5 Janvier 2012)

Wazy a dit:


> Yep, j'ai l'imac d'entrée de gamme et le jeu tourne avec toutes les options aux max.



Peut-tu nous donner tes paramètres config pour le jeu ? A combien de fps tourne tu ?

Quel drive as-tu mis ?

Car pour ma part j'ai installer bootcamp avec windows 7 64bits SPC 1. Je tourne quasiment tout à fond à environ 45 à 120 fps souvent entre 50 et 76 fps voilà


----------



## Aniiss (5 Janvier 2012)

silvio a dit:


> Bon j'ai résolu mes problèmes bootcamp sur mon iMac
> Sur le DvD de SL, il ne faut pas lancer le setup.exe, mais aller dans le répertoire Bootcamp/Drivers/Apple et faire un clic droit sur le fichier bootcamp64.msi et lancer "Résoudre les pbs de compatibilité"
> c'est expliqué là : http://www.tapahont.info/2010/11/boot-camp-x64-is-unsupported-on-this-computer-model-solutions/
> 
> ...




Alors pour Bootcamp, j'utilise pas de CD ni rien. Je vais sur Spotlight, je cherche Boot Camp. Il me sort l'assistant Boot Camp. 

Lorsque je lance boot camp il me propose de "télécharger le logiciel de prise en charge de Windows pour ce Mac" ou "J'ai déjà le logiciel installé ou le CD d'installation". 

J'ai tenté la première option, une fois que je lance le téléchargement, il reste 2 minutes sans rien faire puis me dis impossible de télécharger car le programme n'es plus disponible. 

Et lorsque je mets que j'ai déjà le CD, il me demande la partition que je souhaite je définis les Go pour Windows, alors a ce moment il prend aussi 2 minutes et me dis qu'il est pas possible de partitionner le disque"

Voila donc je sais pas quoi faire pour utiliser bootcamp.


----------



## Vaudoux (5 Janvier 2012)

Aniiss a dit:


> Alors pour Bootcamp, j'utilise pas de CD ni rien. Je vais sur Spotlight, je cherche Boot Camp. Il me sort l'assistant Boot Camp.
> 
> Lorsque je lance boot camp il me propose de "télécharger le logiciel de prise en charge de Windows pour ce Mac" ou "J'ai déjà le logiciel installé ou le CD d'installation".
> 
> ...



Tente peut-être une réinstallation de Mac OS X ? Ou de vérifier ton disque dans "utilitaire de disque"...


----------



## silvio (5 Janvier 2012)

Aniiss a dit:


> Alors pour Bootcamp, j'utilise pas de CD ni rien. Je vais sur Spotlight, je cherche Boot Camp. Il me sort l'assistant Boot Camp.
> 
> Lorsque je lance boot camp il me propose de "télécharger le logiciel de prise en charge de Windows pour ce Mac" ou "J'ai déjà le logiciel installé ou le CD d'installation".
> 
> J'ai tenté la première option, une fois que je lance le téléchargement, il reste 2 minutes sans rien faire puis me dis impossible de télécharger car le programme n'es plus disponible.


Lorsque j'ai vu que mon DvD SL ne fonctionnait pas, j'ai aussi essayé cette technique et rencontré les mêmes pbs ...
Mais bon, ne mettons pas la charrue avant les boeufs : on va essayer de comprendre déjà pourquoi tu n'arrives pas à réaliser la suite



Aniiss a dit:


> Et lorsque je mets que j'ai déjà le CD, il me demande la partition que je souhaite je définis les Go pour Windows, alors a ce moment il prend aussi 2 minutes et me dis qu'il est pas possible de partitionner le disque"
> 
> Voila donc je sais pas quoi faire pour utiliser bootcamp.



Aujourd'hui, tu n'as bien qu'une partition formatée en HFS+ ?
Et lorsque tu lui dis que tu veux 2 partitions, donc une par exemple de 80Go (pour être tranquille avec SwTOR), il refuse de te la créer ?
:mouais:
Une question con : Bootcamp est en option et n'est présent sur ton mac que si tu l'as installé au premier démarrage de celui-ci : je suppose que si tu as l'assistant, c'est que l'ensemble est installé. Mais dans le doute, tu ne peux pas refaire une installation Bootcamp avant de passer à quelque chose de plus lourd ?

Et comme le dit Vaudoux, un petit coup d'Utilitaire de disque pour vérifier que tu as pas un pb d'indexation de ton DD


----------



## Aniiss (5 Janvier 2012)

silvio a dit:


> Lorsque j'ai vu que mon DvD SL ne fonctionnait pas, j'ai aussi essayé cette technique et rencontré les mêmes pbs ...
> Mais bon, ne mettons pas la charrue avant les boeufs : on va essayer de comprendre déjà pourquoi tu n'arrives pas à réaliser la suite
> 
> 
> ...



Effectivement, mon disque dur est corrompu 

J'ai eu ce message : 
Erreur*: Le disque nécessite un réparation. Démarrez votre ordinateur depuis un autre disque (tel que votre disque dinstallation Mac OS X), puis ouvrez Utilitaire de disque pour réparer ce disque.

Qu'est ce que je dois faire  ????


----------



## edd72 (5 Janvier 2012)

Faire ce qui t'est indiqué.


----------



## Aniiss (6 Janvier 2012)

C'est ce que j'ai fait. J'ai emprunté le DVD Snow Leopard chez un ami puisque mon SL a été installé à l'Apple Store donc j'ai pas de CD d'installation. 

Donc pas de Solution pour moi


----------



## silvio (6 Janvier 2012)

Gnéé ?

Tu as un mac avec SL sans le DvD SL ?
Bon passe encore ..

Mais avec le DvD de ton pote ?
Tu n'y arrives pas ?

Lapin compris:mouais:


----------



## Aniiss (6 Janvier 2012)

Lapin ??

j'ai pas compris 

Pour le CD Mac, il me dit simplement que SL ne peut pas être installé sur ce MAC... J'en déduis donc que c'est un SL pour un MAC 

Et j'hésite à acheter LION, beaucoup de mes amis me disent qu'il regrette d'être passé à ce nouveau OS.


----------



## DarkMoineau (6 Janvier 2012)

Evite Lion il n'est pas aussi fiable que SL


----------



## Vaudoux (6 Janvier 2012)

Aniiss a dit:


> Lapin ??
> 
> j'ai pas compris
> 
> ...



Gné ? Si c'est un SL pour un MAC et que tu as un MAC, je vois pas pourquoi il refuse...
Pourrais tu réexpliquer tes problèmes depuis le début en précisant bien tout ton équipement ?
Sinon tu peux toujours appeler les techniciens de chez Apple, mais ce sera payant si tu n'as pas Apple Care...


----------



## Aniiss (7 Janvier 2012)

Alors je reexplique dès le début. 

Alors voici ma configuration : 

Macbook
Mac OS X version 10.6.8
Processeur : 2GHZ Intel Core 2 Duo
Mémoire : 2Go 1067 MHZ DDR3
NVIDIA GeForce 9400M

Lors de l'achat de mon MAC, j'avais la version 10.5.x comme OS. Un jour, mon DD interne ne marche plus je suis donc aller à l'Apple Store pour arranger mon problème et ils m'ont expliqué que le DD est mort et qu'il faut le changer pour cela je devais débourser 160... Chose que j'ai accepté puisque je n'ai pas l'Apple Care et que ma garantie est finie. Dès lors, le technicien me rend le MAC avec zéro donnée (normal) mais avec le nouveau OS qui est SL. Je n'ai donc aucun CD d'installation au cas ou. 

A la sortie de SWTOR, je voulais installer windows sur mon MAC. Alors plusieurs solutions s'offre à moi. Soit les machines virtuelles, soit Boot Camp. Ayant lu plusieurs forums sur la question, la plupart des personnes conseillent d'installer Windows avec BC pour faire tourner au mieux le jeu. 

J'ai décidé donc de tenter l'aventure. J'ai suivi un tutorial pour installer Windows sur mon mac avec BC mais j'ai rencontré plusieurs problèmes. Tout d'abord, je vais sur spotlight pour lancer l'Assistant Boot Camp. Deux choix s'offre à moi, soit télécharger le logiciel qui prend en charge Windows sur Mac, soit avec l'option "j'ai déja BC ou le CD d'installation". Lorsque je choisis la première option, il m'affiche une fenetre avec écrit téléchargement du logiciel... Apres 2 min il ne se passe rien et me met : "impossible de télécharger le logiciel car le programme n'existe plus". Je me dis alors que je vais utiliser la deuxième option, qui me demande de partitionner mon DD. Je choisis l'espace alloué et lance la partition. Mais au bout d'une minute rien ne se passe et me dit qu'il est impossible de partitionner car des fichiers ne peuvent être déplacés. 

J'ai défragmenter mon mac, j'ai suivi vos conseils en mettant utilitaire de disque qui me sort cette phrase : 
Erreur*: Le disque nécessite un réparation. Démarrez votre ordinateur depuis un autre disque (tel que votre disque dinstallation Mac OS X), puis ouvrez Utilitaire de disque pour réparer ce disque.

Je décide donc de faire ce qu'il dit en tentant de réparer le disque. Je récupère SL de chez mon pote mais lorsque je le lance, il quitte tout de suite en me disant qu'il est impossible d'installer SL sur ce MAC.

Voila donc je suis coincé pour l'instant. Je voulais vous remercier pour votre aide aussi merci d'avoir pris la peine de me répondre.


----------



## djakda (8 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerais savoir si l'un d'entre vous à tester SWTOR sur un mac mini équipé de la 6630M. 
Avec quelle résolution et niveau de détail, le jeu est il jouable ?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## ice crime (9 Janvier 2012)

Je joue tranquille depuis le début de l'année, sur win7 (via bootcamp).
Mon clavier mac est parfaitement reconnu par win7 et par Swtor, mais depuis samedi je crois (certainement suite a une Maj de Swtor) les touche de mon clavier en jeu (sous win, ca reste nickel) sont devenue des touches de clavier pc, et encore pas toutes ...

genre le "=" du pavé num s'est transformé en "effacer" ... wtf 
et en plus la touche en question efface que dalle, bien sur ...

Alors j'espere qu'une autre maj du jeu remettra ça en place, mais je me demandais si jétais le seul dans ce cas la ?


----------



## silvio (10 Janvier 2012)

Aniiss a dit:


> Alors je reexplique dès le début.
> 
> Je décide donc de faire ce qu'il dit en tentant de réparer le disque. Je récupère SL de chez mon pote mais lorsque je le lance, il quitte tout de suite en me disant qu'il est impossible d'installer SL sur ce MAC.
> 
> Voila donc je suis coincé pour l'instant. Je voulais vous remercier pour votre aide aussi merci d'avoir pris la peine de me répondre.



Le Sl de ton pote ne doit pas être un SL universel (encore que ça me parait bizarre, je pensais qu'il n'y avait plus de versions spécifiques genre pour portable ou iMac)

Essaie avec ton DvD de Leopard : tu bootes sur le DvD et choisis le menu utilitaire pour réparer les autorisations et tout le tremblement (je dis peut-être une connerie, ça ne marche peut-être pas)

Si ce n'est pas le cas, tu vas devoir débourser pour acheter SL : avec le programme Apple, si tu possèdes déjà Leopard, ça devrait te coûter que 29&#8364; (de mémoire)

Quand tu auras réussi, tu relances Bootcamp, tu t'occupes pas de l'option qui te permet de télécharger les drivers Bootcamp pour Windows, ça n'a pas fonctionné non plus pour moi
Tu fais tes deux partitions, tu installes Windows Seven, et ensuite tu utilises le DvD SL pour installer les drivers
Si tu as le message Bootcamp x86 isn't supported on this computer model, tu effectues la manip que j'ai indiqué plus haut (clic droit sur le bootcamp.msi)

Vala



ice crime a dit:


> Je joue tranquille depuis le début de l'année, sur win7 (via bootcamp).
> Mon clavier mac est parfaitement reconnu par win7 et par Swtor, mais  depuis samedi je crois (certainement suite a une Maj de Swtor) les  touche de mon clavier en jeu (sous win, ca reste nickel) sont devenue  des touches de clavier pc, et encore pas toutes ...
> 
> genre le "=" du pavé num s'est transformé en "effacer" ... wtf
> ...



Pas eu ce pb : va dans les préférences de Swtor
Tu as un onglet "configuration" pour les touches
Redéfinis les toi même


----------



## LeProf (13 Janvier 2012)

Excusez moi, une petite question en passant :

Est-on obligé de passer par Origin pour jouer a SWTOR ? ou la boiboite suffit-elle ?

Merci


----------



## Vaudoux (13 Janvier 2012)

LeProf a dit:


> Excusez moi, une petite question en passant :
> 
> Est-on obligé de passer par Origin pour jouer a SWTOR ? ou la boiboite suffit-elle ?
> 
> Merci



Tu as besoin soit de la boîte, soit du jeu (et au passage la clef) acheté via origin, puis de créer un compte en ligne Star Wars TOR pour commencer à jouer.


----------



## Aniiss (15 Janvier 2012)

silvio a dit:


> Le Sl de ton pote ne doit pas être un SL universel (encore que ça me parait bizarre, je pensais qu'il n'y avait plus de versions spécifiques genre pour portable ou iMac)
> 
> Essaie avec ton DvD de Leopard : tu bootes sur le DvD et choisis le menu utilitaire pour réparer les autorisations et tout le tremblement (je dis peut-être une connerie, ça ne marche peut-être pas)
> 
> ...



C'est bon j'ai enfin pu installer BOOT CAMP. En fait, j'ai formaté mon DD et j'ai pu installer Windows. Mtn j'arrive a lancer SWTOR mais le problème c'est que j'ai des graphismes qui marche pas. Les Personnages sont simplement bugué. Ca fait comme les personnages du peintre picasso. Pourtant j'ai mis les dernieres mise à jour de ma carte graphique et tout est BAS dans les préférences. 

Savez vous comment je peux faire ? merci encore


----------



## silvio (16 Janvier 2012)

Dernière mise à jour de ta CG ?
Sur la partie Apple ou Windows ?
En gros utilises-tu les pilotes Apple ou ATI ou nVidia (même s'ils sont vieux et un peu pourris) ou bien les derniers drivers des fabricants (genre Catalyst pour ATI) pour Windows ?


----------



## Aniiss (19 Janvier 2012)

silvio a dit:


> Dernière mise à jour de ta CG ?
> Sur la partie Apple ou Windows ?
> En gros utilises-tu les pilotes Apple ou ATI ou nVidia (même s'ils sont vieux et un peu pourris) ou bien les derniers drivers des fabricants (genre Catalyst pour ATI) pour Windows ?




Je parle sur Windows avec BootCamp, lorsque je mets "mettre à jour les pilotes..." il me dit qu'ils sont déjà à jour. Après le nom qu'il me donne de ma CG c'est "VGA..." donc je sais pas si je dois mettre à jour lorsque je suis sur Snow Leopard ou Sur windows. 

Merci de ton aide


----------



## silvio (24 Janvier 2012)

Aniiss a dit:


> Je parle sur Windows avec BootCamp, lorsque je mets "mettre à jour les pilotes..." il me dit qu'ils sont déjà à jour. Après le nom qu'il me donne de ma CG c'est "VGA..." donc je sais pas si je dois mettre à jour lorsque je suis sur Snow Leopard ou Sur windows.
> 
> Merci de ton aide



Perso, je n'ai touché à rien
Côté OS X, mes pilotes sont ceux livrés avec SL et ses mises à jour 
Côté Windows,  ce sont ceux livrés avec Bootcamp
Quelle version de Bootcamp as-tu ? 
Par défaut avec le DvD de SL, c'est la 3.1
Depuis il m'a proposé des mises à jour et je suis passé en 3.3

Méfies-toi de drivers PC pour ATI ou nVidia qui mettraient à jour le firmware de ta CG
Il y a de grande chance qu'elle devienne inutilisable côté OS X


----------



## angelusflm (21 Mars 2012)

Sur le même sujet, avec le Macbook Pro haut de gamme le jeux tourne comment ???

Pour rappel:
Core i7 2,4Ghz
4 giga de ram
AMD Radeon HD 6770M avec 1 Go de GDDR5 


Je pense que le jeux doit tourner quasiment à fond (en aillant peut-être 8 giga de ram)
Merci de votre retour


----------



## silvio (22 Mars 2012)

ça tourne bien avec un Core 2 Duo à 2,93Ghz 4 G de ram et une ATI 4850 512Mo

donc avec ton i7 et ta CG, tu devrais te toucher avec ton speeder, y compris dans les chicanes



pour en revenir aux drivers windows de la CG, certains chez nous n'ont eu aucun souci après la MàJ
faites une recherche sur le web pour avoir des retours par rapport à votre carte


----------



## nemrod (12 Mai 2012)

Praystation a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> J'ai moi même essayer SWTOR sur mon MacBook Pro 15" (i5 2.4GHz - 8Go RAM - GeForce GT 330M) sur Windows 7 64Bits via Bootcamp.
> 
> ...



Je suis en cours de télécharement de SWTOR avec un MBP 15' @ 2,4 Ghz, 8 Go de RAM et une carte NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M 256 MB. L'utilisation se fera sur W7 64 bits.

Je te tiens au courant


----------



## nemrod (12 Mai 2012)

nemrod a dit:


> Je suis en cours de télécharement de SWTOR avec un MBP 15' @ 2,4 Ghz, 8 Go de RAM et une carte NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M 256 MB. L'utilisation se fera sur W7 64 bits.
> 
> Je te tiens au courant



Petit test d'une heure ce matin, mode fenestré mais à la résolution maximum du MBP, 1680 $ 105à, ça chauffe mais pas plus que cela, comme WOW.


----------



## angelusflm (16 Mai 2012)

nemrod a dit:


> Petit test d'une heure ce matin, mode fenestré mais à la résolution maximum du MBP, 1680 $ 105à, ça chauffe mais pas plus que cela, comme WOW.



Plus tu vas monter dans les level plus tu vas voir que ton PC est limité. Moi au lvl 50 c'est impossible que je fasse du PVP 

Faudra attendre que j'ai un autre Macbook Pro


----------



## nemrod (16 Mai 2012)

Oui c'est clair que là je me ballade mais bon, je pensais accrocher plus, même avec un si faible level, je vais en rester là et changer, Diablo 3 va m'occuper


----------

